# Chardon High School Earns Fourth Place at 2012 Canon Envirothon



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A five-member team of students from Chardon High School in Chardon, Ohio, has earned a fourth place finish out of 54 teams at the 2012 Canon Envirothon.More...

More...


----------

